# Driving to P.V.



## Davmel (Nov 17, 2012)

My husband and I will be driving from Laredo, Texas to Puerto Vallarta at the end of this month. We will be traveling the Monterrey, Saltillo route then to Zacatecas, Aguascalientes, Guadalajara, P.V. route. We plan on crossing the border first thing in the morning. We were hoping to get some suggestions on where to stop for the night. Would you think one night would be practical for this trip? We will be driving a small SUV with 2dogs and "packed to the gills" with our personal belongings. We have rented a condo for a year in P.V. If we could get suggestions of specific town and hotel/motel, we would be ever so grateful. We were hoping it could be a secure place where we would not have to unload the car but of course we will if suggested. 

Thanks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It is only 1400 KM so you could stop about the half way point... What type of visa will you get to be in PV for a year? Might be hard finding a hotel that takes dogs...suerte


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Davmel said:


> My husband and I will be driving from Laredo, Texas to Puerto Vallarta at the end of this month. We will be traveling the Monterrey, Saltillo route then to Zacatecas, Aguascalientes, Guadalajara, P.V. route. We plan on crossing the border first thing in the morning. We were hoping to get some suggestions on where to stop for the night. Would you think one night would be practical for this trip? We will be driving a small SUV with 2dogs and "packed to the gills" with our personal belongings. We have rented a condo for a year in P.V. If we could get suggestions of specific town and hotel/motel, we would be ever so grateful. We were hoping it could be a secure place where we would not have to unload the car but of course we will if suggested.
> 
> Thanks!


A couple of months ago I made a similar trip, Denver to Guadalajara with a van "packed to the gills". The van was a passenger van with the seats removed for cargo, so it had lots of windows, really just like a large SUV. We just stopped at the first motel we came to when we got tired of driving. All the motels have parking where the vehicle is out of sight of the highway or street. We never unloaded anything. Going north with an empty van we stopped in Chihuahua. Coming south with a loaded van, we stopped in Ciudad Juarez (after crossing the border about midnight) and then in Fresnillo, north of Zacatecas. The only problem we encountered was a flat tire one morning.

Zacatecas is about half way for your trip and will have lots of options.


----------

